# quick question on the poles for bigfoots



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

I have gotten some bigfoots this year and in past used bags (with ghg)with the eyebolts like I saw somebody post pics of last year with the carabiner. I now have added some bigfoots to the spread and was wondering inside the trailer where you have the pole from side to side how did you secure your poles. I tried using shower curtain rod and this seemed to push too hard on the insides of my thin (luan I think) walls. I saw some folks who used it looked like 2 x 4 kinda like a track that they cut a notch in I think so the pole (rigid conduit )would set down in a detent and would be held in place. How did you all secure these 2 x 4's to the wall. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I just bought new trailer and debated the same thing, however I ended up running the poles legenthwise from front to back the legenth of the trailer along both walls which allowed me to have a walk way down the center of the trailer. Then I realized I still needed more capacity for my non motion base averys so I ran a couple poles across the front of the trailer like you have mentioned, i tried those brackets from the hardware store like one would use for closet rods however they were too shallow and the poles would fall out bounceing across the fields so I made my own brackets, welded out of pipe and sheet metal, these are deeper and hold the poles in place better. however I have thicker wood, 3/4 inch on my interior wals so i siply boltet them through the plywood walls? So far havent had any problems? But idont know if that is an option for you? What brand of trailer? What kind of interior and braceing does it have?


----------



## duckmanhoss (Sep 16, 2009)

The trailer is a haulmark 6 x 12 Flatnose. The interior supports are made from 3/4" or 1" square tube steel. I was thinking of taking and running 2 x 4's lengthwise from front to back to catch several of these braces and then using screws screw through the wood and into the bracing. I think that would hold. I just didn't know if anyone else had done this?

thanks again


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

I have found this is the best way to have BF's in the trailer!


----------

